# kabob skewers with cherry handles



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

So I've been working on these for a while now and finnaly got around to turning the handles tonight. Skewers are made of 1/8x1/2 stainless flat, handles are made of cherry I got from Robert421960 last week. Im still deciding on what finish to put on them, maybe natural stain and lacquer. They are not done yet, still need to polish the stainless. Suggestions??

This was my prototype, even though it looks good, I didn't think I could duplicate it equaly, so I changed the design and made it simpler.





































































These copper caps will help prevent the handles.from burning from the flames. i still need to cut a slot to fit them through the rod and attach to the tennon..








Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Those look pretty good! I would just do a couple coats of danish oil in natural to let the nice cherry color come through, then do a few coats of of tung oil to shine them up nice. since they would stay outside the grill anyway. Could work good too for (depending on how long you have the metal) for cooking food on a bonfire. Have been cooking steaks and pork chops on teh fire. Very tasty. Those look like they would work good for that too.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

stickthrower said:


> Those look pretty good! I would just do a couple coats of danish oil in natural to let the nice cherry color come through, then do a few coats of of tung oil to shine them up nice. since they would stay outside the grill anyway. Could work good too for (depending on how long you have the metal) for cooking food on a bonfire. Have been cooking steaks and pork chops on teh fire. Very tasty. Those look like they would work good for that too.


Thanks, the steel is 18.5" long not counting the handle...

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

those look outstanding:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
you made them look identical to my eyes
great job
kentucky wild cherry looks good up there


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

tung oil sure looks good on that wood


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> tung oil sure looks good on that wood


Does it matter what tung oil brand it is??

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Does it matter what tung oil brand it is??
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 i dont know lol
try on some scrap


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice!

When I get off my lazy bum, I have a big bbq fork that needs a new handle. We've been busy but the idea my wife and I had was to cruise garage sales for kitchen/bbq utensils and make new handles for them. One of these days....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Horatio said:


> Nice!
> 
> When I get off my lazy bum, I have a big bbq fork that needs a new handle. We've been busy but the idea my wife and I had was to cruise garage sales for kitchen/bbq utensils and make new handles for them. One of these days....


I have the same idea, but garage sale season is done up here in Minnesota,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Those look great, and nice to have something functional!



RusDemka said:


> Does it matter what tung oil brand it is??


Just make sure it actually is 100% tung oil. Sometimes manufacturers are misleading about this.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

How's this, doesn't say its it 100%









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Someone who knows this product can confirm or correct me but I believe "Tung Oil Finish" actually has very little Tung oil in it.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job on those.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i use minwax but its a green can


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

RD, you are probably fine using that. Just know it's likely an oil/varnish mix in case you were planning to put something over the tung oil.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

I think thats the can I have too. Yeah, That is the same one I use.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

im sorry after further review i use formbys


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Someone who knows this product can confirm or correct me but I believe "Tung Oil Finish" actually has very little Tung oil in it.


I'll have to do some research on that.

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> im sorry after further review i use formbys


Looks like this one is better and more durable than what I got, looks like ill head to menards after work, I should be able to just apply it over the minwax?

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

OK, regarding the "Tung Oil Finish" I went back to my reference book "Understanding Wood Finishing" by Bob Flexner (Can't speak highly enough about this book. Go get it if you don't have it.)

Hopefully it's ok but I'm pulling out a small section to quote:



> It's important to emphasize that wiping varnish is not labeled "wiping varnish." You can't buy it under this name. It will be mislabeled "tung oil," or it will be labeled with a proprietary name. There are three ways to know that you are buying wiping varnish:
> 
> Wiping varnish is necessarily packaged thinned, so "petroleum distillate" or "mineral spirits" (I've also seen it called "aliphatic hydrocarbon") will always be listed on the label. Tung oil is never sold thinned, so petroleum distillate is not listed.
> Wiping varnish is watery thin and smells like varnish. Tung oil is thicker (like boiled linseed oil or full-strength varnish) and has a very distinct pleasant odor that you will always recognize once you have smelled it.
> Wiping varnish cures hard and smooth after a day or two when left in a puddle on a nonporous surface such as glass or the top of a can. It takes a puddle of tung oil weeks or even months to cure, and when it does, it is wrinkled and soft.


Given the warning label on the Minwax can it looks like wiping varnish. Good to know what we are actually buying since the manufacturers don't make it easy to understand.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info ShopDad. Dang, now I have been using that stuff for awhile and thinking I had actually gotten the tung oil. Back to searching again. Last time I looked at Home Depot and Menards, the Minwax one was the only one I found. Guess I need to start looking again, and use the minwax on things I know aren't going outside or anything.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shopdad, what brand do you know is good? It seems like you know a lot on this subject,

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm more well-read than well-experienced. :zorro:

I've never seen actual tung oil in a big box store. It's something of a specialty item. Here are some.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6524&site=ROCKLER

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2084252/36931/woodriver-pure-tung-oil-quart.aspx

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=20049&cat=1,190,42942


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I'm afraid I'm more well-read than well-experienced. :zorro:
> 
> I've never seen actual tung oil in a big box store. It's something of a specialty item. Here are some.
> 
> ...


This good information shopdad, thanks a lot

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------

